# Game Thread, 76ers Vs Bulls, ESPN, 8 center, Dec 6, 2006



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Game is on CSN locally, ESPN nationally at 8, 105.9 FM is the place to catch it on Radio




> The Chicago Bulls and the Philadelphia 76ers are heading in different directions than they were when they last met.
> 
> The Bulls (8-9) look to win their sixth straight when they take on the last team to beat them, the slumping 76ers (5-11), on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Philadelphia 76ers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 11 (.313)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Atlantic</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>2 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 9 (.471)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.444</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.473</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>96.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.455</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Iverson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>31.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Iguodala, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Korver, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Green, W</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Webber, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dalembert, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Carney, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hunter, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Randolph, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ollie, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Henderson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>McFarlin, I</TD><TD class=inTxt>7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Smith, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Maurice Cheeks</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Some notes on the game:

Despite hip woes, Nocioni expected to play vs. 76ers 



> Andres Nocioni has hurt more than just opponents during the Bulls' five-game winning streak.
> The forward has been feeling some pain, as well, and underwent what coach Scott Skiles said was a precautionary MRI exam on his right hip Tuesday after the team's 90-minute workout.
> 
> ''His hip's been bothering him a little bit for a few weeks,'' Skiles said. ''He's OK to start the game, but when he comes out and sits a little bit and goes back in, it's been giving him some problems.''
> ...


Bulls want to avenge loss to Sixers 



> The Bulls’ most recent loss is a tough one to forget. They were pounded in Philadelphia 123-108 on Nov. 24 as Allen Iverson piled up 46 points and 10 assists.
> 
> The 123 points were the most surrendered by the Bulls since Scott Skiles became head coach on Nov. 28, 2003. A rematch against the 76ers will take place tonight at the United Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls 96
Sixers 84


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Bold Prediction: Ben Wallace eclipses both his scoring and rebounding marks from the last game against Philly. 

Come on, Ben. You can do it.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

dont u mean CSN instead of CNN


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

the-asdf-man said:


> dont u mean CSN instead of CNN


I need a proof reader. :eek8:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 101
76ers 87


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this game on SopCast?????? (Channel?)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

76ers ave 97.4 but give up 100.4
They are out rebounded by 4 a game. 

Bulls 99.1 and allow 96.2 
Bulls out rebound the opposition by 1 a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wide open dunk by Wallace


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4-2 bulls after two fts by Deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for two! 6-4 Bulls

Nice FB! Deng with the dunk 8-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the put back! 10-4 

Hinrich with two fouls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yikes, 2 fouls on Hinrich already...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nocioni misses both fts.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng with the jumper!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng and Noc looking outstanding early once again. I sure hope we find a way to keep both in the long haul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two!! 12-4 bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Du for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for three! 15-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for three!! 18-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If Gordon comes in hot, the game is over


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

AI knocked down a tough jumper there.

But NOCH answers with a trey! 



this team looks awesome when the jumpers fall and we keep the ball moving for easy shots too. But most teams look good when the jumpers fall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive by Korver 18-10


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Wallace with the heat check fadeaway. ugh.

led to a quick basket for Korver too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with the Dunk


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

NOC adds to his mountain of charges taken - gets AI this time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What was Duhon doing??? Awful pass


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Du getting the charge call against AI - sweet!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Uhhhohhh, BG7 is on tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two fouls on AI. 

23-14 Bulls.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Ben with a pretty 3, AI gets hit with another charge! Hopefully that'll get him off the floor for a few minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ahhhhh Gordon for two!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are shooting the lights out here!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Du getting the charge call against AI - sweet!


Kukoc and Gordon the same number, coincidence?

sig


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Wallace rumbles in for two! lol


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ben Gordon is nuts!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon has it tongiht so far. Everybody's flying around. If we can keep this up, it should be a very pleasant night.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Kukoc and Gordon the same number, coincidence?
> 
> sig


It _is_ early (no jinx, no jinx, no jinx!), but it's looking like the Kukoc'll move ahead of the Gordon after tonight...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon gets three fts. 33-14


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon....****.
5 minutes, 15 points.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I liked that floater by Gordon!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow!!! Gordon is on fire! 37-16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

After 1 39-16. 77% Gordon 17 pts


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha, Gordon came off the bench, played 6 minutes, and outscored the Sixers for the quarter.
Damn.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm extremely disapointed with the crowd. You'd think when the home team scores 39 points and takes a 23 point lead in the first quarter, the crowd would stand on its feet and cheer as the quarter ticked down. But no, that would require the corporate bigwigs to get off their cell phones.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look like one angry team.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Philly should be really embarassed by their defense


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Gordon is a pretty decent scorer. Yeah, pretty damn decent.

Sixers defense is atrocious. But that doesn't mean Ben isn't a phenomenal scorer. Nobody can stop him tonight. I hope he scores 50.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Ben Gordon is a pretty decent scorer. Yeah, pretty damn decent.
> 
> Sixers defense is atrocious. But that doesn't mean Ben isn't a phenomenal scorer. Nobody can stop him tonight. I hope he scores 50.


Me too! Me too!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Game's like this make it really impossiable for us to ever think about trading Ben,in fact i never wanted to trade him at all,or would trade him.Because IMO he's so rare and hard to find as a player,because he can be lightout's when he's on,and can hit everything from everywhere.And in today's game that hard to find,because when i think about it only 2 people right now are playing that way.They are Joe Johnson and Mike Redd.So to those who keep saying trade ben think for a sec how hard it would be to replace him.We are still trying to replace E.Curry and it's been a few year's now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice tip in by TT!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Tyrus gets away with an offensive goaltend. We're really on fire tonight. :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice Defensive effort by TT


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I don't intend to jinx anything, but hopefully we can keep this lead until the 4th so that Tyrus, Thabo, Sweets, etc. can get some more extended minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Didn't Alan Henderson graduate from Indiana in something like 1982?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AI gets the shooters touch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Didn't Alan Henderson graduate from Indiana in something like 1982?


He played for IU the same time that the big dog played for Purdue


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Noc in a slave movie, interesting visual


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Travel on Gordon??


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon finally gets called for that step/hop travel he does often.

Haha, TT gets a goaltend, but it was pretty close. Nice effort.

Offense is starting to stagnate some. Hope we don't let up too much.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon takes three steps on a lot of his screen curls. No matter if it's rarely called.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS GAME IS ON SOPCAST????????????????

PLEASE!! I'M MISSING A GREAT GAME!! PLEASE LET ME KNOW! Thanks.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Didn't like that 3 attempt by Kirk.

Luckily AI traveled before draining that shot.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon takes three steps on a lot of his screen curls. No matter if it's rarely called.


Yeah, I hold my breath every time he does that, expecting the whistle. It is rare that they do call it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by TT!! 45-25


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Third foul on Kirk.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ugh. Kirk gets hit with a tough foul there. AI initiated that contact.


Holy crap is TT fast.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was nice! TT steal and dunk!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

that graphic on ESPN just listed the bulls as 5 GB in the Atlantic division. odd.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That's what I like to see from the rook.
I've enjoyed watching him get more time, and I hope he keeps the play up.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

TT almost got there for a charge. I like his enthusiasm even though he does have "bull in a china shop" issues. I think he'll be an important part of the rotation sooner than we may think.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice job by Gordon to get fouled there...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Bulls at 51 points less than halfway through the 2nd. 

Getting a little lax on the boards - Hunter with a follow.

Gordon NICE pass - Thomas almost finished a tough layup.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

TT is going to be a star,i've said this now way before we drafted him on other board's:is my 1st time say this on this board but mark my word's.Also by season end he will be most of you guy's fav player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT being very aggressive offensively.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Thomas has no fear. Went right up against Dalembert and can close to finishing it. AND he knocks down the FTs. Kid's confidence must be high right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> TT is going to be a star,i've said this now way before we drafted him on other board's:is my 1st time say this on this board but mark my word's.Also by season end he will be most of you guy's fav player.


you can see that the kid has talent. Its just a matter of learning the nba game and playing under control.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Tyrus really is going to be good. The Eddie Robinson comparisons aren't warranted. This kid can't help but make an impact when he hits the court. 

And he's definitely our PF of the future.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Thomas has no fear. Went right up against Dalembert and can close to finishing it. AND he knocks down the FTs. Kid's confidence must be high right now.


9 pts 4 rebounds and 2 steals.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Jeez, this is too good to be true.

Ben Gordon tearing it up and Tyrus Thomas showing flashes of being a star. I look for Deng and Thabo to close out the game in the second half, if we can maintain well into the 3rd quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo for two!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Thabo knocks down the baseline jumper. His form may look weird, but it seems like he can hit them.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ben with the jump hook!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

HAHA Wallace with the hook! This IS too good to be true.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

AI's doing what he can to keep this from being a total annihilation.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Announcers are rooting for philly to make a game of this.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Am I the only one wondering why this game isn't over yet? We need to put this game out of reach.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

OOH! Almost got it there - Thabo just couldn't hold on...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh we missed a good opportunity!! Gordon threw the ball too high to thabo


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

We have a HAWK sighting. Somewhere k4e is smiling. :yay:


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, I respect the hell out of Iverson. Any basketball fan should.

That being said, this is an absolute joy to watch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have a 19 pt lead and all I have heard the last few minutes is all about philly


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Can't leave Korver that open. It's like a layup for him.

don't look now but it's 16 points.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng drives in for the layup!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

63-43 with 2:13 to go...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Luol with a crafty move. Used unaware players to run interference and sneaks in for a layup. He has a nose for those types of things.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

63-43 bulls. 

Bulls 68%!! We have just 6 t/o


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

hey King Joseus, are you wearing anyone's jersey tonight?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ticky tack bump on Wallace.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon Rules.

He's exceeded his season scoring average in 8 of the last 11 games. Too bad he's so "inconsistent" :biggrin:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng! 
Scraps it together and slams it.

65 points with about a minute left.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Luol can be really tenacious on the boards. He cleaned up a miss on a nice Gordon drive that rolled out.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The HAWK beats the buzzer! 

69-48 at the half!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Griffin with the shot to close the half! Awesome! 69-48 at the half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

69-48 first half.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> hey King Joseus, are you wearing anyone's jersey tonight?


Kukoc!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls shot 65%!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

:worthy: Deng.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon on pace for 42 points.

Deng on pace for 28 and 14 on 100% shooting.

:worthy: 


I won't be too upset if they fall off that pace a little.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow! our offense has been great the last 5 or so game's.I'm really surpised becuase i never seen us play such good offense sense maybe the jordan day's or the 04 season.But that season we had high TO's,thus far our TO's haven't been that high or costly.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Kukoc!


I think there's a chance he's gonna get off the schneid tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good half, but we need to defend better.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

webber seems completely lost.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

First chance I've got to post tonight, but my points so far...

1. Great offensive first half, great ball movement, good open shots, there was some sloppy play at times but overall great.

2. Tired of the refs slowing the game down. That is what caused us to lose our rhythm in the 2nd quarter. 

3. Do need to pick up the defensive intensity a little in the 2nd half, started to ease back a little.

4. That was a beautiful block on Iverson that Thomas had, watching the replay, that ball was on the way UP!!!! Called goal-tending cause it was Iverson shooting.

5. Put this game away at the start of the 3rd!!! Iverson is the only one of the Sixers playing with any fire and he is keeping them in the game.


Go BULLS!!! Get revenge tonight!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS GAME IS ON SOPCAST????????????????
> 
> PLEASE!! I'M MISSING A GREAT GAME!! PLEASE LET ME KNOW! Thanks.



I thought you gave up on the Bulls?:thinking2:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Announcers are rooting for philly to make a game of this.


Because blowouts aren't fun to announce if you're not the home town announcers.

I'm watching Bucks/Blazers, too. They look a bit flat in comparison to the Bulls right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

narek said:


> Because blowouts aren't fun to announce if you're not the home town announcers.
> 
> I'm watching Bucks/Blazers, too. They look a bit flat in comparison to the Bulls right now.


True, but when we had the bad team and was on the wrong end of a blow out, announcers talked about anything but the bulls.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Incredible first half of basketball. Kirk gets screwed by refs...and we are still up by 21 att eh half. Can we play Philly at home every night please?


Great efforts by so many guys.......good to see nights like this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks lose to Wasington.

Curry 22pts, 11 rebounds, 2 ast, 2 stl, 2 blk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich cannot get into the flow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Knicks lose to Wasington.
> 
> Curry 22pts, 11 rebounds, 2 ast, 2 stl, 2 blk


Not bad at all!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with #4 and he's basically gone. Announcers say "the bad news is ben gordon just came in"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for two.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The plus to Hinrich coming out is Gordon coming in - Gordon's on tonight...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Long three by Noc


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich with #4 and he's basically gone. Announcers say "the bad news is ben gordon just came in"


Music to your ears, I'm sure. :yay:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Music to your ears, I'm sure. :yay:


hardly. it doesn't matter much as we're blowin' 'em out in any case.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon with a gorgeous quick release jumper there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

82-61. Bulls answer phillys run


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> hardly. it doesn't matter much as we're blowin' 'em out in any case.


It was just a bit of fun. 

Deng with one of his trademark sideways drives - goaltended by Dalembert.

Then Noc hits a nice fadeaway.

Fun night to be a fan of the Bull.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

84-64 Gordon with the floater. Gordon with the layup. 86-64


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls have cooled down to 64%


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> 84-64 Gordon with the floater. Gordon with the layup. 86-64


You know he can dunk, but he didn't do it even on a breakaway.

Sheesh


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> bulls have cooled down to 64%


Blow up the team!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> You know he can dunk, but he didn't do it even on a breakaway.
> 
> Sheesh


sort of looked like he coasted in. Oh well - Wallace, Luol and TT have gotten us a few dunks tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> You know he can dunk, but he didn't do it even on a breakaway.
> 
> Sheesh


:lol::yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bench Gordon. He missed a shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace skies for the layup!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with 18/9


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

duhon doing a great job running the team with kirk out with foul trouble.i'm really impressed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's outplaying Iverson tonight, so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wowwwwwwwwww....


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wallace with the huge block, Sixers ive up on it, Duhon to Deng for the big slam.
There's a Sportscenter sequence for ya.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Even more impressive then that, Wallace has 12 points... on 6-8 shooting.
How bout that?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

96-70 Bulls. 

62%


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

once again, I get screwed by letting my girlfriend change the channel...I gotta stop being so generous when the Bulls are way up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> once again, I get screwed by letting my girlfriend change the channel...I gotta stop being so generous when the Bulls are way up.


Indeed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> once again, I get screwed by letting my girlfriend change the channel...I gotta stop being so generous when the Bulls are way up.


Isn't that a man rule?? Man rule!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> once again, I get screwed by *letting my girlfriend change the channel*...I gotta stop being so generous when the Bulls are way up.


For that you should be looking for a new girlfriend.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Isn't that a man rule?? Man rule!!


It is now. Fool me once...shame..shame on me...fool me twice....won't get fooled again.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> For that you should be looking for a new girlfriend.


unfortunately she had my permission. I'm at fault here.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey guys, i just rocked up then, wat happened to Hinrich?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Did Duhon call board on that shot?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Hey guys, i just rocked up then, wat happened to Hinrich?


foul trouble guarding AI


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Hey guys, i just rocked up then, wat happened to Hinrich?


He's been in big time foul trouble thanks to covering Iverson...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Hey guys, i just rocked up then, wat happened to Hinrich?


foul trouble. AI's drawn some tough fouls on him. But Gordon and Duhon are getting it done big time, so no biggie. Kirk can use an occasional low-minute game - especially when he's not needed.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

cheers mate


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice to see PJ Brown is having his usual outstanding performance.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good dunk by TT


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with the slam!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Nice to see PJ Brown is having his usual outstanding performance.


doesnt he play for the Hornets? Oh...wait...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Pshh they are more excited for the heartattackburger than the dunk, I hate our 'fans' but I love all of you


<3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> doesnt he play for the Hornets? Oh...wait...


I'm really trying to figure out how he gets burn with Sweets sitting out entire games.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Pshh they are more excited for the heartattackburger than the dunk, I hate our 'fans' but I love all of you
> 
> 
> <3


post of the day. I haven't seen one of those sideways heart things in a while. :lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for 2!! Yeaaaahhhhhh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm really trying to figure out how he gets burn with Sweets sitting out entire games.


Yeah, I know.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon has 10 assists


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I think we should revive the Threepeat part 2 tradition of letting Rodman launch threes to announce that it's a blowout - only let Wallace shoot them. :yay:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Duhon has 10 assists


Of course he probably threw the ball to Gordon all 10 times.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Malik off glass; I thought that was going in from Gordon...Malik again!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

23 assists, 9TO on the night. Another awfully solid performance there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No more Iverson (back spasms)...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Is Viktor Kryapa injured or something?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> I thought you gave up on the Bulls?:thinking2:


Well, they're winning again. It's a different story, dude. :biggrin:


:clap2:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Is Viktor Kryapa injured or something?


I think I read that he's been put on the inactive list due to Sweetney's decent play lately.

Too bad - Crapper always does well when I see him.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> Well, they're winning again. It's a different story, dude. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :clap2:


:cannibal:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon takes one for the team!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Malik Allen, Adrian Griffin and PJ Brown its a good thing we dont have any young guys on the bench who could use the spare time...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

PJ Brown is putting on a clinic.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have cooled down to 60%


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> PJ Brown is putting on a clinic.


he's a rebounding machine!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

118-89. Bulls.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Malik Allen, Adrian Griffin and PJ Brown its a good thing we dont have any young guys on the bench who could use the spare time...


Maybe Skiles is resting TT and Thabo for the playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for three


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why does Gordon have to sit and Duhon gets to keep going to enhance his stat line?
Could Barret play?
I swear the Skiles Duhon affair will be made public sometime this year!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

121-94 in a barn burner.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, that was some uber-pwnage. :clap:

edit: my post count is 4567. That numerical order won't happen again until I hit 5678.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i really hope this play can last on the road,but we are looking great.i'm really impressed and loving this team,i just hope again this stay's true against better competition.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

darlets said:


> Maybe Skiles is resting TT and Thabo for the playoffs.


Maybe they are Scott Skiles secret NBA Finals weapons.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Maybe they are Scott Skiles secret NBA Finals weapons.


You know, I really don't want to come up with a negative in such a positive game, but 12 minutes each for TT and Thabo in a blowout like this is wrong. With the game out of reach you sit Duhon, forget Allen and Griffin. TT with 11 pts and 4 rbs in 12 min must mean he is a positive. These guys needs on court experience a heck of a lot more than Brown, Allen, and Griffin. Let them play 25 minutes each in a blowout.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Salvaged Ship said:


> You know, I really don't want to come up with a negative in such a positive game, but 12 minutes each for TT and Thabo in a blowout like this is wrong. With the game out of reach you sit Duhon, forget Allen and Griffin. TT with 11 pts and 4 rbs in 12 min must mean he is a positive. These guys needs on court experience a heck of a lot more than Brown, Allen, and Griffin. Let them play 25 minutes each in a blowout.


I have to agree, this was probably TT's best game so far of the season and it would have been nice to get him and THabo some more minutes so they can get some more experience. There was no need to give all those garbage minutes to the old guys.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

awsome win!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man that was a clinic. You could tell the team came off p*ssed and was ready to put a beatdown. And a beatdown it was. I watched the came on ESPN and it was basically a Bull love-fest from Tim Legler and Greg Anthony.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I only got to see the 2nd half, but still, nice win! Blow-out! :clap2: 

Thoughts:

1. Gordon = not going anywhere.

2. Bulls have played well the past two weeks. I think the level of competition will do that to any team, but blowing out these teams really shows that Chicago can take care of business, and when it counts, too. They shouldn't be wasting away the first couple months until April rolls around to make a comeback to get into the playoffs. This is the way you're supposed to play.

3. The rooks played well, considering Thomas got a lot of burn, and Sef. played in the final couple minutes (garbage time). PJ looked decent tonight, and the reserves did a good job to keep the lead pretty high.

4. Wallace had a good game. I don't have the stats, but I saw that running lay-up he had, where he palmed the ball and ran to the basket and around Steven Hunter, or whoever. That was an awesome shot. (The only other person I've seen take the ball to the basket like that was Duncan, and it's weird seeing Wallace do it. But anyway, ... :yay I hope he keeps up his great play.

5. Hinrich sat out a ton of the game, due to foul trouble. No problem, though, when your two other regular rotation guards get the job done. It's nice to be able to have different guys step up on different nights.



Well, that's it for now! Good victory. 6 straight!

GO BULLS!!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

We shot better from the floor than the FT line. Hmm, that's with Ben going 11/12. We really, really, really need to improve on that


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Wallace on the cover of Muscle & Fitness magazine? Those espn guys were cracking me up with all their workout jokes. 
:wlift: 

Kudos to Big Ben tonight, but am I the only one who noticed him getting all the credit for the Tyrus block on Ollie? They kept showing the replay and Tyrus clearly got to it first, he actually blocked it into Wallace's hand. I guess you could say Wallace rejected TT's blocked shot? 

Tyrus looks like he's getting better every game. The huge block he had on Iverson was a BS goal-tending call. Would have made all the highlights for sure had they not blown it. One thing he could add to his game though is finishing around the rim with just one hand. He always tries to dunk everything two-handed and it's seriously hurting his chances of converting after being fouled. 

Luol 9-11 shooting 21 pts 10 boards. :yay: 

Too bad we can't have all 15 guys active because I was wanting to see some Big Marty or Andre Barrett during garbage time. :biggrin:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Philly successfully decapitated "snakehead" Hinrich this game only to find that backcourt teammates Gordon, Duhon & Sefolosha were more than adequate to outscore Iverson & friends. 

Great team effort by the Bulls pays back the 76ers for a humiliating, devisive defeat in Philadelphia.

Bulls are looking good on offense. Now it's time to learn how to play good help defense.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Philly successfully decapitated "snakehead" Hinrich this game only to find that backcourt teammates Gordon, Duhon & Sefolosha were more than adequate to outscore Iverson & friends.
> 
> Great team effort by the Bulls pays back the 76ers for a humiliating, devisive defeat in Philadelphia.
> 
> Bulls are looking good on offense. Now it's time to learn how to play good help defense.


Yeah, we need to ramp up the D. It's bloody hard to tell where we're at with the hard schedule then the soft schedule.

We seemed to really struggle to put away N.O without 3 of their stars, belted Boston with an injuried Paul P and Wally out and took care of 76ers.

I think we're getting it together though. You can only play the teams put in front of you on the scheduel. Lets hope the roll continues.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Very good performance from the Bulls tonight. Was happy to see Tyrus have a good game - he looked like he was having a blast, too. Also nice to see Wallace get some points...if he could average 10-12 PPG a night, that would be huge for the Bulls.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

From ESPN's writeup:



> Wallace has suggested recently that he was trying to motivate the Bulls when he wore the headband in New York. Coach Scott Skiles' reaction? "I wish he would have told me that that night; I could gotten some sleep."


LOL


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

A few of you mentioned that you would have liked to see Tyrus get more minutes in this blowout since he was playing so well. Its a fair point. 

But consider this. Skiles has made him a regular. Resting with Gordon, Wallace and Deng during garbage time can tell a player "you've arrived - you aren't a garbage time stat-padder anymore". There is a psychological aspect to this, and don't think for a second that Skiles doesn't know it. 

Its something to consider anyway.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> A few of you mentioned that you would have liked to see Tyrus get more minutes in this blowout since he was playing so well. Its a fair point.
> 
> But consider this. Skiles has made him a regular. Resting with Gordon, Wallace and Deng during garbage time can tell a player "you've arrived - you aren't a garbage time stat-padder anymore". There is a psychological aspect to this, and don't think for a second that Skiles doesn't know it.
> 
> Its something to consider anyway.



I don't think it was Skiles stupidity or his brilliance. I think TT had a minor strain


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> Skiles has made [Thomas] a regular. Resting with Gordon, Wallace and Deng during garbage time can tell a player "you've arrived - you aren't a garbage time stat-padder anymore".


Interesting idea. Although one nitpick is that I would like to see Thabo get more minutes, garbage time or not.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

ESPN said:


> Wallace has suggested recently that he was trying to motivate the Bulls when he wore the headband in New York. Coach Scott Skiles' reaction? "I wish he would have told me that that night; I could gotten some sleep."


This seems a direct contradiction with the Skiles quote from a little over a week or so ago where he said something to the effect that he wasn't worried about Wallace and the headband messing with the integrity of the team.

Not that anyone believed him the first time around or anything, since he was obviously just trying to defuse the situation, just saying.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Is Viktor Kryapa injured or something?



no. just bad.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> no. just bad.


Beg to differ. They don't call him "Good Thing" for nothing.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah TT was hurt that's why he came out.

Good non-stressful win. NY lost to the Wiz now 7-14.

The Bulls really just don't need Khryapa so Skiles is probably trying to let guys get used to playing with each other who are actually going to get quality minutes.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Yeah TT was hurt that's why he came out.
> 
> Good non-stressful win. NY lost to the Wiz now 7-14.
> 
> The Bulls really just don't need Khryapa so Skiles is probably trying to let guys get used to playing with each other who are actually going to get quality minutes.


Yeah, this is pretty much how I see it. I was a little glib when I said Khryapa is bad. He's not so much bad as duplicated. He's a three-four tweener, who has some nice skills but is not an inside force: basically a poor man's Deng, Nocioni, and Thomas (though Thomas has the potential to be an inside force). 

It's funny how, after a few years, you begin to be able to tell a GM's type. Krause gambeled on the underskilled power forwards each year, Caffey, Simpkins, Houston, etc. For Paxson, it looks like it is the three-four tweeners. Not that that is necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> For Paxson, it looks like it is the three-four tweeners.


Or small combo guards? Not that that's turned out badly for us either. :cheers:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Philadelphia Daily News on the game:



> CHICAGO - This can't go on.
> 
> The 76ers can't keep going like this, can they?
> 
> ...


Yep.
Flat's all, folks, for Sixers in loss


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SALO said:


> :rofl:


hehehe....... 

"Strong enough for a man.... ph balanced for a Korver"


----------

